# Small MPC eagle WIP



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm not sure how far I'm going to take this, but I started the R2/MPC re-release today. This represents about 2 hours work and there is still a bunch of cleanup to do.










I have the Paragrfix PE set and the printed landing gear.

It wont be screen accurate, but it will look better than the stock 
kit.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

More dermeling and sanding.










I'm down to 1 half of the aft section left to open. 

I started on the gear pods. removing the ugly kit boxes so I
could add the printed parts.










That's it for now. I dremeled into my finger today, the risks of modeling.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

A true modeler!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks I guess, My finger is healing.

I opened up all the cages. I still have the aft compartment for and aft bulkheads to do.

I opened up the cockpit windows, and I think I have some 1/72 gemini astronauts around.

I'm toying with putting a red LED in the cockpit, but I'm not sure yet. I'm making this up as I go.

I cut off all the terrible gear pod lower boxes, backed them with styrene and got a layer of bondo on them. 

The cage tubing is way too thick for scale but I worried about thinning them too much and then having them be too weak.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is where I am at.










Still not sure how far I will take it.

If I was to start over, I would not use a dremel to open up the
cages. I tried many different tip's but they all seemed to melt the plastic
rather than cut it, deforming the framework a bit. I think a hot knife might work better.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Nice work so far. I last built one of these over 20 years ago. I didn't own a dremel, so I used my dad's hand drill and made numerous holes in each recess first. Then, small hobby files to remove the rest of the plastic. Took days, as I recall. Still have the eagle on my shelf.  One of my few remaining kits from the 80's.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice work Mach7. I'm working on the Deluxe kit right now. Are you going to relocate the pods on the cages? Move them down and closer to the passenger pod? I started that mod yesterday. I want to add the 3D printed gear to mine as well.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks guys!

I was going to go all out on this, get the 3D printed spine, cages, etc. But with the new big eagle coming this winter I'm having 2nd thoughts. Moving the gear pods will probably not get done on this one. 

I've always wanted to open up the cages since I first had this kit back in the '70s, with the new kit coming out now seemed the time.

robiwon, are you on the Space 1999 facebook page? Someone is doing the gear pods there and it Looks really interesting.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Mach7, yes, that would probably be me, Robert Cass! Just got out of the hospital so the going is a little slow till I get my blood level back up. And yes, with the 22 incher coming out, I don't want to devote a ton of mods to this either. Opening cages, landing pods and I'm good.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice! I thought that was you.

Another reason I'm not sure I want to move my gear pods down is the 3D printed landing gear I have look a little tall. The higher pods might offset that a bit. Not really accurate but it should look ok.

I have the Deluxe Eagle also, and the Larson Designs glider. So something
will probably go on the top.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Not too much progress.

I've started to build the box inside the front cage.
Just sheet styrene.










Glued the halves together.










And adding some reenforcing inside.










I have to make some decisions about the command module

I have the dragon 1/72 Gemini kit so I could steal 1 of the 
astronaut figures for the cockpit.

I also have to build up the aft bulkhead of the command module.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice work. I started thinning my cages yesterday to open up. Sprayed all my bells with Spaztix chrome. I need to start a build thread on mine. Looking forward to more inspiration from your build!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words.

I think thinning the cages is the way to go. I think another member here suggested that in a thread a while ago. I would not recommend the dremel technique I used. To little control. I'm looking forward to seeing your build here.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

A pin vice is a much better way to go than a Dremel. You'll get a sore thumb muscle from rotating it, but you could drill a bunch of 1mm holes all around the holes you need to make and cut the plastic between them with an x-Acto knife, then finish with a file. Also, 1/72 astronauts are way too large. The Eagle kit is closer to 1/110 scale - the figures from the Moonbase Alpha kit are to scale with the Eagle, so you could do a diorama on an earth-like planet or get some Alpha astronauts grown by Shapeways...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Owen, good idea on the pin vice.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I did this enormous mod on my VIP Eagle 10 years ago . Lots of work, I can tell you that. I opened the cages with a #11 Xacto blade and almost cut a finger, finished the job wearing a glove. Like always, I would make it look more accurate today, especially on the landing gears. Reading all these S:99 Eagle threads made me fall again in the Alphan mood so I've started watching this show again (I'm watching S01E19, The Trouble Spirit). I still get bothered with those darn letter-free keyboards.....

Looks very good, keep up the good work......Are you planning to glue the pod to the Eagle? What pod version you're gonna make? 

Steph


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't really thought about the pod yet. I'll probably glue it, but I have the deluxe kit with the lab pod. Maybe I should leave it unglued so I can swap them out. I'm making this up as I go.
Kind of Zen and the art of eagle building. ;-)


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

So you're making the Eagle with the Laboratory pod and the dorsal booster. Good idea about not gluing it to the Eagle, you won't be able to see the details on each sides. I've ordered the exact same kit last week and was supposed to receive it today, I'll get it most probably next week.

From what you've seen, how's the quality of the lab pod parts and booter, do they look good for you? 

Steph


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Sorry for being vague. 

This kit is the plain R2 re release. I have the Deluxe kit also and the Larson reentry glider. I was planing on just the basic pod with this one and I was going to glue it in, but your question got me thinking I could swap them out with the deluxe one if I did not glue it.

The resin parts on the deluxe kit are outstanding! The detail is great and the fit is really nice. I think Small art works supplied them.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I also have the Deluxe kit, picked it up at WonderFest. The resin parts are great. Fit is near perfect. Ad yes, the new parts are by Jim Small of Smallartworks.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It was a busy holiday weekend. I did not get a lot done on the eagle.

Today I worked on the command module. I painted the inside black and red and put in a back wall, also red. 
I closed up the aft cage and boxed in the inside.
lastly I got a coat of Tamiya surface prep on the modified gear pods where I cut out the box's. 
Finally I got a coat of primer on the CM.





































Thats it for today.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice. Still following your excellent build. I finally got my FB pictures loaded up to imgur, so I'll start a thread tonight after work. Keep it going, I'm starting to catch up to ya! LOL!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi,

I got my Eagle Deluxe yesterday. I've just opened the box and indeed, Small's parts are nice. Too bad they stopped there to improve this kit. Maybe I'll start mine in a couple of weeks.

Are you planning to light the cockpit because the cockpit interior of the Eagle was closer to orange, I guess you have someting in mind since you went for red? ? Nice work on the cage, are you planninig to add details inside the cages?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

On mine I'm just going to put an orange LED in the cockpit to illuminate behind the decal. If I was going to scratch a cockpit then things would be different, but I'm not.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

robiwon said:


> On mine I'm just going to put an orange LED in the cockpit to illuminate behind the decal. If I was going to scratch a cockpit then things would be different, but I'm not.


Nice. So you're only planning to only illuminate the cockpit? The wiring will be a challenge, are you gonna put the battery somewhere in the transport pod? 

Steph


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

My pod is already glued, it will be in the first cage section behind the CM.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Mach7, you mentioned the Shapeways landing gear seems a little tall. How hard would it be to recess the gear more into the pods? Do the gears just get glued to the bottom of the pods? I have not sealed up the openings where I cut my boxes off yet. I may leave them open until I get the 3D gear. With me lowering my pods I don't want it to look like a high riding 4x4. I'm thinking mounting the gear flush in the opening would reduce their height a bit.

Hows your finger doing?

f1steph, looking forward to seeing your build on here when you start it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

recessing the shapeways gear would not be hard. I also considered cutting off the platform from the top and just gluing the raw ends to the pod, but I worry about the strength. Just mounting them to the bottom might be the best option for me. It would raise the eagle up some and would help the look.
As I said I'm making this up as I go. I'm leaning towards narrowing the spine after seeing how nice yours looks.

My finger is all better, thanks. The perils of modeling. ;-)

f1steph, I'm interested in seeing your build also. The more eagles the better!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I say go for narrowing the spine. If I did it again I would add one thing. Tape your side rails to your passenger pod. I was balancing my side rails with my hands/fingers as I glued trying to keep them aligned on the pod. Tape them in place, that will at least keep the bottoms in place.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

My VIP Eagle is here:
https://goo.gl/photos/eB6NWEqYu946SQNy5

I've screwded up with the landing gears, won't do the same with my next one. Also, the color scheme of the VIP pod. 10 years ago, when I did mine, nobody made that pod version. Couldn't find any pictures on the net to rely on. So I had only the pictures from the first episode ''Breakaway'' to rely on. The few shoots where we see the VIP Eagle, well we see squat, to far to see details. The only place where we see closely the VIP pod from outside is when Commisionner Simmons comes out from the VIP pod and meets Koenig. Right there, we see that on top of the door (the part of the pod where the windows are) is White. So I've decided that I would make the VIP pod that way. Then a couple of years later, Product Enterprise produced a full line of 12'' Eagles (got one naturally). They are very nice. But their VIP pod was all painted Orange. I guess they had access to canon info about the Eagles so that's why I say that I screwed up the VIP paint color. But I'm still not totally convinced about it. 
Here's some pictures of the VIP Eagle that I've captured from the Breakway epiosde:
https://goo.gl/photos/Mo2F64ZSnQgfgVDV9

I went to Shapeways site and discovered fantastic S:99 Eagle parts. Wow, they look so nice . 

You guys mentionned the hight of the Eagle. Got to say that it looks like it's jacked up like a 4X4. That's the impression I had last night while watching the episode Space Brain. Especially when the 4 supporting legs aren't deployed. Like in this shot:
http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/16100000/Eagle-1-space-1999-16130594-600-262.jpg

Wear a glove when you modify the cages. I did that because I got a real warning, almost lost a piece of a finger in the process. 

I won't start this Eagle project soon, got to finish my current Mustang built. Your's will probably finished by that time. But sure, I'll start up ANOTHER Eagle thread... hihihihi..... this site will be invaded by S:99 Eagle builds....

Steph


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, wait until the 22 incher comes out and see how many threads there are!!!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

f1,

Sorry I forgot to answer you about the color inside the CM.

I'm not planing to light it. I've tried yellow, red/brown, and 2 shades of red
on the inside of the CM. It's really small and dark in there and nothing looked correct to me so I settled on a black/red. It looks ok. Not great.
I still might change it. I'm out of orange paint I'm sad to say. If I make it to my LHS I'll pick some up and see how that looks. I glued the back wall on but that can be taken off easy enough.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You convinced me robiwon!










A small saw blade in xacto made short work of the rungs.










I'm trying to keep the lower end rungs. I cut through about 1/2 way with my
saw and I can bend the frames inward now. Once I get the cross bars re-installed 
I'll run some tenex into the cuts on the end rungs to set them.

I think it will work fine.

I picked up some yellow paint today and painted the rear wall of the cockpit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You know, I almost did it that way. You may need to trim the top cross bars on top of the cage. With the side rails leaning in now the spine won't snap over them.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Good point. I probably will have to.

I glued a plug in a tube as a guild to cutting the cross tubes.











All 10 cut










I had picked up some plastruct tubing today. But I ended up just trimming the 
original cut tubes.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Great idea on tube to get them all the same length. I wound up taping mine side by side and then fine trimming them to match


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been busy most of the weekend but I found some time today.

I've been gluing the shortened spine cross bars back on. Unlike robiwon I'm
using tenex to glue them so I can only glue on a few at a time, then let them dry.

I've also started on my cage shelf's. My inside box is wider than robiwon's so I cant get as much junk on it. I have 3 1/144 F-104 for an upcoming project. I don't need the landing gear or cockpit bits so I'm using those for detail parts.



















There is not much to look at, but it looks good inside the cages. 

I have the forward cage almost done. I'll start of the aft soon.

Thats all for now. Any suggestions/comments are always welcome?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm at work right now, had chemo this morning so I'm on afternoons. And of course work computer blocks your pictures! I'll check them out when I get home at midnight. I'm sure they look good!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I started on the aft cage detail today.










Spare parts added just for some visual interest.










And I added some stuff to the top.










I also ordered the shapeways RCS/sensor/engine bell inserts that robiwon is using.

I think I'm going farther on this than I expected!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I sprayed a coat of primer on the cages to see where I stand.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome work dude. This kit just draws you in to where you want to do more and more to it!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks. It does. 

I'm trying to get a little more time on the eagle today.
Been busy with work.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I understand that. It seems I only have time on the weekend to work on mine. I hope to get some primer on mine this week.
Yours is looking killer! Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looking good! Years ago when I built my first MPC Eagle I did my cages the same way you did, by thinning the walls from the inside and then cutting out the triangles between the beams. It took forever but the end result was satisfying. I love the small details in the cages too, very cool. Keep up the great work!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks!

whiskeyrat, That's the way to do the cages, unfortunately I tried the brute force method of using a dremel bit to grind the openings in the cage. the heat deformed
my tubes a bit. robiwon did it the way you suggested and his cages are excellent.

I managed a little time at my bench today. I've closed both the fore and aft cages.
Started work on my engines, I'm waiting on some resistors. and continued working on my spine. Again robiwon did his the correct way with CA glue. I'm not confident enough that I can get them positioned properly the 1st time so I'm using Tenex to glue the crossbeams in place. I can only get a few done at a time, I need to let them dry completely after 2 or 3 before I can move on.

Also thanks to robiwon for measuring the correct height of the landing gear. The shapeways ones are almost perfect.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Your welcome Mach7. I just eyeballed the height. I asked around on FB if someone could messure the height of a PE but got no replies with actual meassurements, so I went with what they were saying, that it looked good, so that's where I set it. If I had the money, I would have gone with the 3D printed parts as well, but I'm poor at the moment.:wave:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The shapeways ones are an easy fix but are not really 100% accurate.

The ones you made look better.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Aww thanks Mach7!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Mach7, I just realized your cutting Matt looks just like mine! Cut up, glue, paint, tiny bits all over, etc


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yup, I'm either really prolific and use the matt a lot, or I'm kind of sloppy/messy.

In my case it's the latter.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Following robiwon's example I moved my gear pods. The fore ones aft by approx 1/8 inch and the aft ones forward about 1/8 inch. I left the height alone. I'm using the shapeways gear and they are a lot higher than the stock kit parts. I finished my spine and worked a bit on the engine tanks.










Thats it for a few days. I'm off to work.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll have to check the pics when I get out of work. See, that wasn't so bad was it? :drunk:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nope. Since I left the height alone it was about 15 min with my xcacto saw blade.

It really changes the look of the kit. 

Just my luck my resistors came in the mail just when I have to leave.
That will be for next week.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Mods look good there buddy!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks!

Not much new. Too busy with work and life.

I did get some work done on the engine tanks.

robiwon, I'm stealing shamelessly from your build ideas. I installed the 3 resistor details and used some solder to add some lines. I'll add more to the back, small tanks. Your correct in that that little detail adds a lot to the look. 

I started on the center structure. I'm happy with the center post but I think my side braces are too thick.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well again, stuck at work so I cant see your pics until I get home. :drunk:

Steal away buddy, but dont rely on me to know what _I'm_ doing, I'm making this up as I go along, LOL!!!!:wave:

Nice looking so far.  Our builds are mirroring each other so much that I get our desks confused, "when did I take that picture"? Lol.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks! The photos hide a lot.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think the side braces look fine. As long as they are thinner than the center pole. You really can't see them that well once the engine bulbs are on.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

That's good to hear. I have some thinner clear plastic rods that I might try when I get back home.
Shapeways just emailed me. My RCS/extra set is finally on its way. I might hold off using them for another build as my command module is already closed up.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You can still use them. Just shake to empty the CM after you drill your holes. : )


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yah, but knowing me I'll lose one on the 4 inside the CM!

I worked on the engine area today.

I shaped the side mounts today.










Mounted the center post










Glued everything together










And I added some tubing to the forward area of the tanks.










The tubing is not completely screen accurate, but it looks good and adds
a lot of visual interest.

While waiting for things to dry I started on this.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking good Mach7! I may need to grab one of those little moon buggy's myself, how cute!

And yeah, those braces add a lot detail for a little work. Lessens the effect that the bulbs are just floating off the end of the ship. I toyed with the idea of adding a few more but ditched it. I've been lucky that everything is fitting so well so far!

I am going to add the two tubes that run the full length of the spine and the little "J" brackets that hold the spine to the cages, fore and aft.

I've been using this 44 inch build for reference. Click on a pic, then click on the little purple square in the lower right for a super sized image
http://catacombs.space1999.net/main/models/eagle/ab/w2meagleab.html


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks and that's a good reference page.

I've been using this one.

http://www.smallartworks.ca/Articles/Restoration/Restore1.html

Lots of info on the 44 inch filming model.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been trying to find some small half domes for the forward part of the gear pods. I tried some beads but nothing looked good. Then I tried molding some with clay and CA glue. Nothing looked good so I went to the craft store and I bought a package of small googly eyes.










They look good.










I got a coat of white primer on today also and then glued the eagle eyes on.










And my small shapeways moon buggy.










And the rear engine section


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking good there!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks. 

I'm getting close. Almost ready for final Assembly.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm way behind on this. Not much was done the last week.

I started back up with it yesterday. As I was gluing the spine on the cross bars 
broke! It's back together now, but it looks repaired. Sucks, but this was basically 
just a test build for me. 

I'm pressing on, did some panel shading and weathering today.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking good there buddy.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Not much to report. I got a coat of clear on the eagle. I got the main motors glued on also, but I did that after I took the photos.

I hope decals can start soon.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Getting closer.










I forgot all about the RCS thrusters!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks fantastic!! Love the landing gear and the other mods. Great build so far!!!

I just went back and re-read all 5 pages. Great build log! Remember you said you were just adding the landing gear and opening the cages and that was all? 

(snicker...)


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yup! best laid plans.....

With this one almost done, I now know what I want to do with my next one!

Thanks for all your help/ideas!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, your welcome and thank you for the same. If I do another I'll definitely go for the Shapeways landing gear!

I'm taking my Deluxe home tonight, it's in my office, to add the spine brackets and add bolt heads to the scissor arms on the landing gear. I forgot those.

Also, I'm hoping to get my RU23 soon. I would like to get that done before the R2 version comes out.

Looking forward to your finished Eagle!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm calling this done! I finally got the RCS clusters on.





































It has plenty of goofs, and many things I would do differently now,
But I love how it came out.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Turned out fantastic. A build you should be very proud of.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

mach7 said:


> It has plenty of goofs, and many things I would do differently now, But I love how it came out.


As you should! It looks terrific! Great job--and thanks for sharing it with us. :thumbsup:


----------

